# Foot pain



## highintake87 (Oct 20, 2011)

okay i have some nitro anthems 2010 and last season i was riding and basically a few mins in the sole of my foot was in pain and i was wondering if anyone else knows what this could be? do i need new boots, maybe arch support insole or the boots are being tied on to tight. the funny thing is that the boots fit me good my toes just touching when i am in my riding stance.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i get the same felling with in 10 min of riding. i have burton boots and would like to know how to help my feet feel better.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

first thing to do is if you don't already have one get a footbed from an aftermarket manufacturer... Sole, Superfeet, Shredsoles, etc. 

if that doesn't fix it consider heat-molding the boots at a shop, riding with them a bit loose(r), and make sure you're nor wearing super thick socks. thin socks are better.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> first thing to do is if you don't already have one get a footbed from an aftermarket manufacturer... Sole, Superfeet, Shredsoles, etc.
> 
> if that doesn't fix it consider heat-molding the boots at a shop, riding with them a bit loose(r), and make sure you're nor wearing super thick socks. thin socks are better.


Yup...socks are usually the culprit. Even a little wrinkle in your sock can cause major foot pain.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

if you do decide to get superfeet insoles (and you should, considering most stock insoles are crap), be sure to research the colors and buy according to corresponding arch heights (not just by "warmth" or how they match the rest of your gear's colors). The wrong arch could be as bad, or worse, than what already you have now.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Another thing to think about is how tight you are making the liner. I know if I make my liner too tight, it squeezes my foot too much causing all sorts of pain.


----------

